# Online Freshwater Stocking and Compatibility Calculator



## margolow

...for beginners and not-so-begginners alike, I found this *neat* freshwater stocking calculator to let you know how many and what kind of fish you can put in your tank.

Enter your tank size, enter your filter type (default is 2 but you can add more)

Choose type and number of fish to add (or remove)

the calculator will summarize your filtration capacity, if you will be over or under stocked, warning for certain types of fish (Example: Common Pleco would need a driftwood or it can grow to 18 inches and is not recommended for your tank) Also will analyze your fish for compatibility (Example: Your Oscar will make a meal out of your Zebra Danios)

It will give recommendations on how much and how often water changes should be, PH levels, Water Temperature and Minimum # of Same Type Fish recommended for a group.

The calculator can be switched between inches to CM, Gallons to Litres and Celsius to Fahrenheit and vice versa.

Here is the link: http://aqadvisor.com/

Here is the link for the Saltwater Section http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisorMarine.php


----------



## trailblazer295

Many differences in opinion on that site, all over the internet. I wouldn't use it as my last line before adding fish.


----------



## margolow

trailblazer295 said:


> Many differences in opinion on that site, all over the internet. I wouldn't use it as my last line before adding fish.


that is why i chose the word "NEAT" instead of "ACCURATE"

I too, will never use just 1 tool to stock fish and I don't know of anyone who will or may.

as with anything else in the world, it will have its critics and followers.

also, as the website claims:


> AqAdvisor.com *is a tool*/calculator *that helps *you determine your tropical fish stocking plans. *It does not guarantee* that the selected species will completely get along in the long run. We are *making every efforts to identify *potential problems and display them as warnings, but this takes time as knowledge database grows. Through weekly releases, accuracy will improve gradually. *We highly recommend you to do further research, discuss results on your favorite aquarium forums and websites. Your favorite aquarium forums won't necessarily endorse or agree with the recommendations reported by AqAdvisor.com*. *Use AqAdvisor.com to get general stocking recommendations but do your own research BEFORE buying any species*. We highly recomend that new tropical fish keepers understock (less than 100%) their aquarium tanks.


----------



## trailblazer295

Very true but we both know not everyone does that much research. One source says go ahead and they do. Most of us will look for several sources saying the same thing before we determine it to be correct.


----------



## margolow

trailblazer295 said:


> Very true but we both know not everyone does that much research. One source says go ahead and they do. Most of us will look for several sources saying the same thing before we determine it to be correct.


...all I can say is, if someone is willing (intentionally or not) to just plop fish in a tank without any research. (Like my neighbour who has a 10 gallon tank and he has 5 baby ID sharks, 3 baby Oscars, 3 Goldfish and 1 carp in his tank that he NEVER does any water changes.) they are better off with just THIS ONE CALCULATOR than ZERO Guidance at all.

It's like exercising, a lot of people recommend at least 20 minutes a day, 3 times a week...if you can do more, then good for you...but someone who just exercises once a week for 10 minutes is still better off than someone who does not exercise at all.

We cannot help everyone in this hobby...especially with just 1 Forum Thread.

Types of people on this earth:

- Who has access to help and will use the help with his/her own due diligence
- Who has access to help and will blindly follow the help
- Who has no access to help but is doing due diligence to find it
- Who has no access to help and doesn't care
- Who has access to help but doesn't care anyways.
I cannot help them all, unfortunately.

People #1 from the list: would do more research and not just base their decision/s on my Thread.

People #2 from the list: may not be suitable to follow my THREAD flat out - but IMHO would be better off than someone who will just plop a clown fish in a bucket full of water just seconds from being taken from the tap.

People #3 from the list: these people will find the help they are looking for and if they happen to stumble upon my thread, so be it.

People #4 from the list: I don't even think about these people

People #5 from the list: I cannot help them at all

Lastly, I am still learning myself and still have lots to learn...did not intend to sound like Aqua Man or guide new hobbyists down a narrow crooked path.

&#8230;just thought the calculator was neat, that's all.


----------



## trailblazer295

I'm not disagreeing you just voicing my own opinion, ive messed around with it once before and it is entertaining watching alll the numbers change every time you adjust something.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

trailblazer295 said:


> Very true but we both know not everyone does that much research. One source says go ahead and they do. Most of us will look for several sources saying the same thing before we determine it to be correct.


Yup just like in the field if you've got one compass that's not high quality you'd wanna have a few more compasses even if they are not good quality but cheap or economical ones then you can cross check if they're all giving th same direction.

I like Aquaadvisor but I check up the livestock profiles and many other sites as well to checksum the data on that site.


----------

